# Reemplazo BC547 y BC557



## Pelado16 (Ago 23, 2016)

En un circuito para auyentar mosquitos por ultrasonido que utiliza esos transistores puedo reemplazar los BC547 por los BC337? Y por otro lado necesitaria que me den un reemplazo del BC557. el circuito se alimenta con 1,5V


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2016)

¿ Para que deseas un reemplazo de unos transistores que se consiguen fácilmente ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 23, 2016)

es verdad esos transistores son bien comunes, la necesidad de cambiarlos es absurdo


----------



## Pelado16 (Ago 23, 2016)

Los quiero cambiar porque no tengo esos transistores y en mi pueblo nadie vende componentes. Mi idea es no tener que viajar para comprar dos simples transistores.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 23, 2016)

a pues así la cosa cambia, lo que puedes hacer es cambiarlos por transistores NPN.

la idea de esos transistores es que entran en corte y saturación, pero como son valores genericos de resistencias los que ponen los diagramas puede que funcione casi cualquier transistor.

en tu caso si tienes transistores NPN los puedes reemplazar por los BC547.
y lo mismo para los PNP

genericos estan los MPS2222 2N3404 y entre otros , hasta los juguetes chinos tienen transitores S90xx
cambian los numeros.

hay que buscar en internet y revisar con el multimetro si sirven por que luego estan volados los transitores de recicle.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 23, 2016)

Aquí la pregunta sería, Que transistores tienes?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2016)

Hola.

Reemplaza el BC547 con el BC337, el BC557 con el BC237.

Y mira que sucede.

2N3904 y 2n3906 te pueden servir.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 24, 2016)

NPN Genericos de Ic alrededor de 100mA y buena HFE (250..500)
BC546/7/8/9/50A/B/C, 2N3904, 2SC945, 2SC1815, S9014D/E/F.

PNP Genericos de Ic alrededor de 100mA y buena HFE (250..500)
BC556/7/8/9/60A/B/C, 2N3906, 2SA733, 2SA1015, S9015D/E/F.

NPN genericos de Ic alrededor de 500mA o mas, y algo menos HFE (150..400)
BC337-25/-40, (PN,KN)2N2222A, S9013D, S8050D, 2N4401, 2N5551.

PNP genericos de Ic alrededor de 500mA o mas, y algo menos HFE (150..400)
BC327-25/-40, (PN,KN)2N2907A, S9012D, S8550D, 2N4403, 2N5401.

Depediendo del circuito cualquiera de los NPN puede reemplazarse por otro, para tensiones bajas hasta 20V.  Cuando la ganancia importa mas que la corriente del transistor, elegir los del grupo de baja corriente, y si la corriente necesaria importa mas que la ganancia, elegir del grupo de corriente media.

Tambien tener en cuenta que en los encapsulados aparecen muchas veces con el nombre incompleto o alguna variante. Por ejemplo, los 2SC y 2SA aparecen solo con la C o la A, o incluso con otras letras. Por ejemplo, C945, H945, son ambos del tipo 2SC945 en estos casos el numero suele dar la pista.

OJO, LAS PATILLAS NO SON LAS MISMAS EN TODOS, HAY QUE AVERIGUAR EL PATILLAJE incluso en modelos parecidos. El PN2222A y el P2N2222A tienen patillas intercambiadas.

Si no estas seguro del patillaje de un modelo de transistor, o para verificarlo, usa un tester. Si el tester tiene medidor HFE, prueba las combinaciones que necesites hasta que tengas una lectura razonablede HFE y asi la posición es la correcta. Si intercambias emisor y colector también tienes HFE pero es mucho menor que en la posicion correcta. Si el tester no tiene medidor HFE o no funciona bien, mediante la prueba de medida de diodos identifica los diodos base-colector y base-emisior. El diodo base-colector casi siempre va a presentar algo menos de valor de voltaje directo que el diodo base-emisor, en transistores de alta tensión y potencia puede haber una diferencia de mas de 100mV.


----------

